# Sexually Hungry for others?



## lifeiscrazy (Jan 3, 2016)

Hi, 

I am somewhat new to this blog and I am very glad I found this because I am at a complete loss with being able to reach out and talk about things with people about my current situation with my husband... A few years back I would say about 8 my husband cheated on me with me with my friend luckily not to the point of crossing anything other than a kiss.. ANyways we have been married now for 10 years and I think things just get same ol same in the bedroom and sleeping with the same person for 13 years I get can get a little boring at times. sometimes when we are out and drinking with friends things can get a little crazy and recently he is getting crazy. I am not sure if this is actions of a typical man or just him bored with me. so here is the story. We were at a friends house everyone was completed drunk minus me cause I had to drive. So I watched how he acted and was extremely angry. As the night progressed the drinkers decided to strip down and hop in the hot tub it was basically all men and 1 women I guess the couple got pretty touchy with each other in the hot tub. I was already shocked that my husband even got naked because he would NEVER do this before. Then after the hot tub he was with other men telling women to show their breasts. I was standing by him he also told the other women how good she looked in thee hot tub I thought wow... So rude disrespectful to his WIFE (ME) he was out of hand.. When I talked to him the next morning I was LIVID he said that it was all fun and games and would never touch anyone. Also that the night was exciting and added excitement to the sex. That I shouldn't be offended if he wanted to see boobs cause all men like boobs. The older he gets he thinks that he can say what he wants because he is just saying what men think but wont say. 

Bottom line should I be upset or is the norm for men... should I be worried/ Jealous? 

And he also gave EVERYONE in the room a new year kiss I think this is the typical thing. But did also kiss the ex friend when going down the line. I was upset with this but get that it was not anything like that.

I think I am losing my mind! Sorry if this is a little scattered my thoughts are all over the place.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Boundaries.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lifeiscrazy (Jan 3, 2016)

He said I am not touching or having sex with anyone I don't think its wrong.


----------



## Cara (Aug 15, 2010)

I am in no way a prude, but this seems like a terrible situation for a married couple to put themselves in. If you have been married 13 yrs, that means you two are at least 30. Do 30 yr.-olds really still go to house parties and get drunk?

If he really needs to drink himself into such a state, why not do it at home just the two of you?


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Your husband is a f*cking idiot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Just tell your husband that boobs are no big deal and acknowledge that he is not blind. But ask his exactly why he enjoyed a "hot tub sausage fest" with other naked men and he will suddenly realize something about that scenario was_ a..w..k..w..a..r..d!_ 

Ask him why is it that if all men love boobies that way, then at strip clubs all the men should sit in hot tubs together naked instead of staying fully clothed in separate chairs? 

If I were him, this would be my words! "Holy shît honey, how drunk did you let me get? Why the fück did you not pull me out of that sausage fest right away and get me home to safety!!!!!" Then you would be in some serious trouble with me!

>

Badsanta


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

GusPolinski said:


> Your husband is a f*cking idiot.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Gus, I'm totally disappointed with you Calling this guy an idiot. You know you are wrong here. 

At this time of your life you should know very well that he's more of a fvcking moron.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

lifeiscrazy said:


> He said I am not touching or having sex with anyone I don't think its wrong.


I don't know of any 30+ husband that acts this way. Perhaps you both should relook at who you run with. 

Would he be ok with you in the tub with 5 or 6 guys?????


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Marc878 said:


> Gus, I'm totally disappointed with you Calling this guy an idiot. You know you are wrong here.
> 
> At this time of your life you should know very well that he's more of a fvcking moron.


No reason he can't be both.

Especially since he already _is_.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lifeiscrazy (Jan 3, 2016)

This is intense... yes he is an idiot and apologized I basically went off on him told him I can't be married to someone so disrespectful. It wasn't good our friends are a little much at times someone basically said let's all get in the hot tub nobody had suits so basically a couple stripped down and the rest the guys followed thinking the wives also were coming and only one did..that's how that happened. I get he is an idiot at times I think we all are especially drinking. And I agree we are in our 30s he should know better
The thing he is being so backwards on is the fact that he is getting older so he thinks I don't need to skirt around it I can say whatever. But I am like no we are older you should know better smh


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Jesus.

What a d!ck.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Ask your husband what he would think if you stripped down, got in a tub like that. And then after wards you went around asking the guys if you could see their d!ck. After all women like them, right? 

Ask him.. see what he says.

Your husband acted like a really stupid 16 year old. If that were my friends and my husband, I would never see those people again. And he'd be in the dog house.


----------



## hairyhead (Oct 30, 2015)

Give the guy a break. It was a bit of drunken tomfoolery which may have JUST crossed the OP's line.

A lot worse happens every Friday night on our Hight Streets.

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

hairyhead said:


> Give the guy a break. It was a bit of drunken tomfoolery which may have JUST crossed the OP's line.
> 
> A lot worse happens every Friday night on our Hight Streets.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


This is not about what you are OK/not OK with.

This is about what the OP is OK/not OK with. 

Different boundaries. 

I lived on the UK south coast for years, so I agree, Friday nights are something else in comparison, but it's apples to oranges. There is no comparison that can excuse his disrespectful behavior if that's what the OP believes he was being: _disrespectful._


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*If I ever get naked with anyone in a hot tub/jacuzzi situation, it will either be alone, or with my wife/significant other! Not exactly a big fan of participative "tittie parties" or "sausage fests!"

No others need apply!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Maybe the two of you should nix the hard drinking and partying.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

EleGirl said:


> Ask your husband what he would think if you stripped down, got in a tub like that. And then after wards you went around asking the guys if you could see their d!ck. After all women like them, right?
> 
> Ask him.. see what he says.


*NNNNOOOOOOOO!!!!!!*

Male sexuality 101

(A) He is confident about himself and could likely care less if his wife checks out other dudes so that he could have bragging rights.

(B) If he has a smaller penis and is jealous, being humiliated about it is ironically a huge turn on for many men (AKA cuckold fetish).

(C) He may seize that as an opportunity to dabble in the swinging lifestyle thinking it would make HER happy. 

...bottom line is that if you have a penis and a confident wife that wants to explore, everything that is a new possibility to push sexual boundaries becomes a huge turn on. Combine that with alcohol and any common sense about something that should be a bad idea becomes even a bigger turn on! 

When it comes to a brazen shît test like this, men fail in favor of hopes that they have just discovered something new that is a turn on for their wife. 

Bad Bad @EleGirl ,
Badsanta


----------



## hairyhead (Oct 30, 2015)

Satya said:


> This is not about what you are OK/not OK with.
> 
> This is about what the OP is OK/not OK with.
> 
> ...


If that's the case why post on here or, even more, why have this forum?

The OP appears not to know what is acceptable and has posted here looking for others' opinions. That is all I expressed, I don't need you to jump on me.

Different cultures have different levels of acceptable behaviour and so posting on a forum which is largely from one culture may not be a good idea.

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

hairyhead said:


> If that's the case why post on here or, even more, why have this forum?
> 
> The OP appears not to know what is acceptable and has posted here looking for others' opinions. That is all I expressed, I don't need you to jump on me.
> 
> ...


*Given that, I'm certainly glad that I've embraced this common-sense, God-fearing "culture" that we live in!

No disrespect intended, but somehow, I just don't really think that I could ever fall in love with, nor ever fully embrace anyone, who wouldn't openly adhere to it!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

hairyhead said:


> If that's the case why post on here or, even more, why have this forum?
> 
> The OP appears not to know what is acceptable and has posted here looking for others' opinions. That is all I expressed, I don't need you to jump on me.
> 
> ...


. 

I'm also expressing an opinion, not preventing you from sharing or expressing yours. I don't have Modly powers.


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

Time for those friends to go, for starters.

Hey, we're in our late 30's, and we still "party", but very very rarely. Special occasions only, these days. But things never get out of hand any more. Not like this, any way.

There's nothing wrong with having a good time at any age. It's the behaviour that results from this good time that indicates a maturity level that is lacking.

Obviously, the couple who stripped down first (and the only woman to have done so, I might add) are likely exhibitionists - especially if they got a little gropey in front of everybody. Good for them. But the other guys who stripped down and hopped in with them, cheered them on, then proceeded to ask the other women to see their boobs? Immature idiots. Especially your husband.

He was totally being a guy, unfortunately. But he simply left you to fend for yourself, without conferring with you. He should have either asked you to join, or taken your lead and stayed away. The two of you could still have watched from outside the hot tub, or more appropriately, left and gone home.

I would never have done that to my wife. I would have let her take the lead and/or stick with her. I'm 99% certain my wife wouldn't have hopped in the hot tub with or without my (or anybody else's) urging, and I know she also wouldn't have just stripped down and hopped in without conferring with me first, either. If she indicated she wanted to join, she wouldn't have just gone for it, she would have nudged me and indicated she wanted to join in, and vice versa. And if not, then we stick together, as a couple.

This really goes for most activities (even relatively harmless ones), but is especially true for anything along the lines of this, or even tamer.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

My husband gets in a hot tub to relax and chat, ok. Some boobs walk by and he notices them, ok. 

My husband gets into a hot tub and starts asking women to show him their boobs? Absolutely not ok.
Your husband seems to think he's cool for being willing to say what other men think and aren't saying. Someone needs to explain to him that there is a reason other men aren't saying it! It's rude and generally considered bad behavior to ask women to show their tits outside of Mardi Gras, strip clubs, brothels, and frat parties. And even then it's not exactly classy.


----------



## lifeiscrazy (Jan 3, 2016)

I love the responses it's basically everything I engraved in his head! I mean I get we are getting older and stuff we wouldn't say before seems to be easier to say now. But.... those examples are if a friend is being rude and you say something to them vs when your younger and you skirt around it. Not hey let's see what you look like naked. I get what he is saying about he is comfortable with me and I am with him but that's no excuse. I think if he wants to spice our sex life up it should be something I am also into and enjoy not something he is running around doing himself. 

We have been talking things are better I think he gets it? Kinda nervous for the next party.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

lifeiscrazy said:


> We have been talking things are better I think he gets it? *Kinda nervous for the next party.*


I once ran across this video of a wife and husband about to go out to a party. He was all excited and could not wait for the "possibility" of some of the other women at this party getting a little crazy and uninhibited. She of course did NOT want her husband to enjoy this. She tied him up, used a hitachi vibrator on him and forced him to orgasm repeatedly just before going to this party. That way if he saw something mildly arousing, he would just be too numb and soar to get to enjoy it in any way.

Perhaps THIS is the kind of spice you need to give him?

> > >

Badsanta


----------



## Just Wondering (Dec 20, 2011)

GusPolinski said:


> Your husband is a f*cking idiot.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You know Gus maybe you should change your picture. I look at you as a wild and crazy guy. Hard to believe you couldn't give this guy a break. Most of us Guys have all been loaded and done similar things in life. Something about Beer,Boobs, Hot tubs, The three should not be introduced at the same time. I say give the guy a hall pass and stop telling his wife she married a idot . Life's to short.


----------



## lifeiscrazy (Jan 3, 2016)

Ya I agree I think alcohol and booze along with people hyped up bad combo. I think I may have made him feel extremely bad. Kinda like he was a creeper sick guy... and he isn't.


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

lifeiscrazy said:


> I love the responses it's basically everything I engraved in his head! I mean I get we are getting older and stuff we wouldn't say before seems to be easier to say now. But.... those examples are if a friend is being rude and you say something to them vs when your younger and you skirt around it. Not hey let's see what you look like naked. I get what he is saying about he is comfortable with me and I am with him but that's no excuse. I think if he wants to spice our sex life up it should be something I am also into and enjoy not something he is running around doing himself.
> 
> We have been talking things are better I think he gets it? Kinda nervous for the next party.


I think your next party should be with different people.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Just Wondering said:


> You know Gus maybe you should change your picture. I look at you as a wild and crazy guy. Hard to believe you couldn't give this guy a break. Most of us Guys have all been loaded and done similar things in life. Something about Beer,Boobs, Hot tubs, The three should not be introduced at the same time. I say give the guy a hall pass and stop telling his wife she married a idot . Life's to short.


You might be thinking of my cousin, Dewey Oxburger. He's pretty wild.

Anyway, I'm about as wild and crazy as you'd imagine an overweight, geeky, bearded, 40-year-old sci-fi/comic book/video game nerd who loves and respects his wife would be. That said, my Dr. Phil impersonation -- especially when combined w/ my talent for alliterative cursing -- is just the life of the party.

But you know what? Fair enough. Let's reverse the genders and imagine for a moment that OP and her girlfriends were in the hot tub and yelling "Show us your c*ck!" at pretty much every guy there.

Oh, and let's not forget about the the guy w/ whom she was sitting _naked_ in a hot tub.

Oh, and just to complete the picture, let's pretend that OP has a history of cheating.

Got it? Good.

*NOW* tell me go easy on him.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

SadSamIAm said:


> I think your next party should be with different people.


And sans alcohol.


----------



## lifeiscrazy (Jan 3, 2016)

I told him this morning that I do NOT want to hang out with that couple. Also he acted juvenile. I said if you want to do stuff that spices up our marriage it should be sowing involving me and we both enjoy not him having solo fun. I was really pissed when I found out he kissed everyone including the old friend, but then thought that was nothing he just went down the drunken line. I am however pissed of what he said the next day. I am sorry men, but don't ever tell your spouse that it's erotic to see naked girls and it spices the marriage unless it's porn... I feel extremely not worth it the last few days. He actually said " it's kinda erotic you watch that all unfold then come home and have sex with your spouse" even if that is his thought KEEP IT TO YOURSELF you know what I mean? Cause in my brain I am like k my sex is boring and I am no longer sexy?!


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

lifeiscrazy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am somewhat new to this blog and I am very glad I found this because I am at a complete loss with being able to reach out and talk about things with people about my current situation with my husband... A few years back I would say about 8 my husband cheated on me with me with my friend luckily not to the point of crossing anything other than a kiss.. ANyways we have been married now for 10 years and I think things just get same ol same in the bedroom and sleeping with the same person for 13 years I get can get a little boring at times. sometimes when we are out and drinking with friends things can get a little crazy and recently he is getting crazy. I am not sure if this is actions of a typical man or just him bored with me. so here is the story. We were at a friends house everyone was completed drunk minus me cause I had to drive. So I watched how he acted and was extremely angry. As the night progressed the drinkers decided to strip down and hop in the hot tub it was basically all men and 1 women I guess the couple got pretty touchy with each other in the hot tub. I was already shocked that my husband even got naked because he would NEVER do this before. Then after the hot tub he was with other men telling women to show their breasts. I was standing by him he also told the other women how good she looked in thee hot tub I thought wow... So rude disrespectful to his WIFE (ME) he was out of hand.. When I talked to him the next morning I was LIVID he said that it was all fun and games and would never touch anyone. Also that the night was exciting and added excitement to the sex. That I shouldn't be offended if he wanted to see boobs cause all men like boobs. The older he gets he thinks that he can say what he wants because he is just saying what men think but wont say.
> 
> ...



If I would of behaved like your hubby did, Mrs.CuddleBug would of freaked out and probably filed for divorce.

As much as I love the ladies, I know not to hug and kiss them. I don't get naked and drunk in a hot tub either.

I too constantly check out the ladies, young and older, but there's a big difference from looking and doing more.....

Your hubby was way out of line.

Last time I got totally drunk was before I met and married Mrs.CuddleBug. Try no partying in 16+ years and you know what.....I really enjoy spending time with my wife chillin, watching tv, movies, cuddling, etc.

And Mrs.CuddleBug is similar to me, meaning she doesn't let other guys kiss her, get naked in a hot tub, drunk and party.

Major common sense boundaries needed here.


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

GusPolinski said:


> You might be thinking of my cousin, Dewey Oxburger. He's pretty wild.
> 
> Anyway, I'm about as wild and crazy as you'd imagine an overweight, geeky, bearded, 40-year-old sci-fi/comic book/video game nerd who loves and respects his wife would be. That said, my Dr. Phil impersonation -- especially when combined w/ my talent for alliterative cursing -- is just the life of the party.
> 
> ...


----------



## lifeiscrazy (Jan 3, 2016)

Well I know feel like crap about this all......


----------

